# Brookville 10/16/2011



## CincyFisher (Nov 12, 2010)

Fishe bville for a few hours Sunday afternoon. It was very windy and boat control and casting were big challenges. Crappie bite is very slow shallow and I don't bother with fishing for crappie deep. Caught 3 largemouth with biggest just under 3 pounds on a blue/black jig tight to wood shallow. All 3 on that jig. All in all better than most of my recent trips so I was pleased.


----------



## uncadave (Nov 4, 2010)

Good on you to get out at all. Thought about it, decided against it. That is a nice LM, though! I haven't fished B'ville in weeks; fished the Ohio a few times, though.


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

Chipped a tooth so had to visit my dentist yesterday. He's a big Brookville fan but said he hadn't been there in several weeks until last Weds. After no success with topwater or jig/grub combo, he switched to cranks. Found success with shallow running squarebills, busting the heaviest laydowns he could find. Says he caught 7 bass, all largemouths. Two were short but 5 were 15-19" caliber. He also caught a 15" walleye.......very shallow on the same cranks. With his hands knee deep in my mouth repairing the tooth, I didn't get to probe much, but I know he really got into the KVD squarebills last spring at B-ville.

Sounds like the fall bite is on for LM's at B-ville. Good job CincyFisher!


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

Good Report! I need to fish Brookville. I haven't fished there in a few years.


----------



## Gloomis6 (Oct 10, 2008)

Gotta love catching them on a jig.

I was there on the 8th and caught a few short fish using a zoom fluke. It was hard to get on any spots, I think there were a couple of tournys going on.


----------



## CincyFisher (Nov 12, 2010)

Thinking of taking some time off Friday and/or Saturday to fish if the weather cooperates just a bit. Will update if I get out. Yeah Gloomis I don't throw jigs often as you know so it was good getting some confidence in that.


----------



## uncadave (Nov 4, 2010)

River is gonna be ROARING and high (32-33'), so I'll be there (B'ville) Sunday morning, Lord willing.


----------



## CincyFisher (Nov 12, 2010)

Fished Brookville a few hours today. Water was fairly stained and 59 degrees. Caught a bunch of white bass but not much else. I'd say it was pretty slow but that's about average for me lately LOL. May try again Satureday or Sunday.


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

CincyFisher........ditto on the bite Friday 21st. Son and I got out for about 3.5 hours in the afternoon at Brookville and only had 3 hits. Smallies didn't want to play with us. Water at Hanna Creek was 58+ and definitely stained. Better clarity as you moved south but warmer water at 59 and almost 60. 

We were frustrated and quit early. Lake is turning over.......oxygen levels pretty steady down to 50 feet. We can place blame on the lake turning over but fact of the matter is we don't have a clue right now.


----------



## uncadave (Nov 4, 2010)

Was there Sunday. Put in at dam, saw baitfish everywhere. Nothing was hitting what I was offering, so headed up to first cuaseway and started throwing a tube. Missed 3 fish, finally caught a keeper smallie probably in 10' of water. Didn't ahve any other hits, so headed back down toward dam and had one of the softest hits on a Pop-R in my 20+ years of fishing...but got a keeper LM in the boat.

Yeah, real slow like everyone said, water was 60F no matter where I was. And water was only slightly stained at causeway, and extremely clear at dam. Saw less baitfish near causeway compared to dam. Makes sense, if the water is turning over.


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

Any recent Brookville news out there? Gonna try to make it there this afternoon (Weds). Looks like water temps are hovering in 57 degree range. I could use a few good reports to get my hopes up. Gracias.


----------



## hoosiertransplant (Apr 20, 2009)

From what I hear it is different every day. When they first started pulling water the bass were (only) very tight to shoreline cover of all places. I thought for sure they would have been out feeding on flats but didn't get one bite. There was a gazillion shad on the surface only occasionally being pushed by a white bass or two. 

I've not been out in over a week but know the levels have dropped where the shoreline cover theme is now obviously nonexistent. 

I have to believe the bass will be hurding schools of shad or not biting at all. 

I'll try a few creek arms and the flats this weekend but if no quick bites will be switching to spoon or blade for walleye in +/- 30'.


----------



## CincyFisher (Nov 12, 2010)

I fished this past Saturday for 3 hours and only caught 2 fish. One largemouth about 13 inches and a nice whitee bass. Tried Bonwell to Dunlopsville ramp so I was moving a lot. I was mostly throwing deep cranks spinnerbaits around wood. I suspect the better fish are deep since the water was about 3 ft below summer pool and falling. Will be out this Saturday and will try to focus on the deep bite for smallies probably. Will plan for tubes and drop shot off rock points with structure. I also tried for the shallow crappie bite but caught nothing there. Surface water was 57 degrees.


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

Son and I put in at Hanna about 1PM Weds. There were 12-15 boat trailer rigs in the Hanna parking lot...the most we've seen lately. Talked to guy coming in as we were launching my boat. He was a crappie fisherman, reported a tough bite....3 crappies in three hours and was hanging it up. We weren't concerned since we were targeting wallies and smallies. Over the next four hours we tried past productive spots, baits, and techniques including cranks shallow and deep, jigs, spoons and blade baits.....frustrated we even trolled the humps outside of Templeton to the north. We got a big goose egg and not a single hit that we were confident was a strike.

We saw lots of crappie fishermen but never tried the bite. No evidence the crappies guys were having success. Removing my boat at 5PM, there was only a single trailer rig left in the parking lot.......everyone else beat us off the water.

Surface temp of water ranged from 57-58 plus a few ticks. Water we fished was 25' or less, at dropoffs or structure. In calm water we saw lots of shad, but only once saw evidence the shad were being busted. It was only the 2nd time we've been shutout at Brookville but this skunk was a stinky one.


----------



## uncadave (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks for the report. Something is not right there...I typically catch something there, be it a white or smallie. Then again, I typically throw tubes in the fall.

From here on out, I think most of my fishing time/energy will be applied to the Ohio river. With the periodic rains this fall, the fishing has been very good with great current levels (60-90 KCFS). Not always smallies and KY/LM bass, but fun nonetheless.


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

uncadave.....You're correct,something wasn't right. At a minimum we'll usually at least run into a smallie and/or white bass. I learned a long time ago someone else is doing fine while you're having a bad day. We weren't giving them what they wanted......could have been depth, speed, lure, presentation and host of other variables. I'm sure others had a good day but we didn't have the correct recipe. Maybe all the other boats departed Hanna because the fishermen were wore out, caught all they could handle?

There is always "next time".


----------



## uncadave (Nov 4, 2010)

I remember once making a long one-day drive to-and-from West Boggs (another IN lake about 3 hours from my house)...got there, bait fish EVERYWHERE, and I mean you could have walked across the water in the short coaves in that lake, and didn't get bit for 3+ hours. Decided to cry "Uncle!" and headed home, fished B'ville, and loaded up on white bass. Goes to show ya, some days, no matter what ya throw...at least I salvaged a vacation day with stinky fingers :^/


----------



## sporto (Jun 7, 2005)

Got out for a few hours today on brookville and battled that north wind. One nice largemouth fell prey to the old black and blue bitsy bug...


----------



## hoosiertransplant (Apr 20, 2009)

I went out on Friday for 2 hours before dark and absolutely smoked the bass. I got bit on every laydown on the wind-blown shoreline. I was fishing somewhat fast and was suprised with a nice kicker walleye. 

Went out again Saturday morning and did not get bit once with the same tactic. It probably didn't help that there was zero wind early then it blew out of the south - ignoring the fact there was a boat on every single laydown on the lake. 

Still managed to catch 7 after switching to a slower presentation with a tube jig on rock. Only 1 was a keeper - it was (only) a 16" largemouth but was almost as big around as it was long being 2 1/2 pounds!


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

hoosiertransplant said:


> I went out on Friday for 2 hours before dark and absolutely smoked the bass. I got bit on every laydown on the wind-blown shoreline. I was fishing somewhat fast and was suprised with a nice kicker walleye.
> 
> Went out again Saturday morning and did not get bit once with the same tactic. It probably didn't help that there was zero wind early then it blew out of the south - ignoring the fact there was a boat on every single laydown on the lake.
> 
> Still managed to catch 7 after switching to a slower presentation with a tube jig on rock. Only 1 was a keeper - it was (only) a 16" largemouth but was almost as big around as it was long being 2 1/2 pounds!


Nice report. What were your throwing Friday for the bass and kicker walleye?


----------



## CincyFisher (Nov 12, 2010)

I was out Sunday for a couple hours and caught 2 LMB about 12" each so nothing to brag about. One on wood with jig and othee on rock with shallow crank.


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

CincyFisher........what was water surface temp Sunday?


----------



## CincyFisher (Nov 12, 2010)

Zara, temp was 59 degrees, clarity was at least 4 ft at dam and a little stained at wolf creek. I'm guessing the lake has finished turnover but I'm. Not entirely/sure how to tell. I hear that clarity is milky during turnover and it has been that way for a week or 2 prior to Sunday. Fished Bischoff Saturday and temps were about 10 degrees colder and fish were very sluggish.


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

CincyFisher......appreciate your input. This is only our 2nd season of fishing B-ville and really don't know what to expect in a deep lake that turns-over. I attributed milky status to the weekly rains and never considered turnover as a cause, but could make sense. 

We fish Grand Lake St. Mary's for crappies, too shallow for turnover. I know when water temps there hit 52-54 range, crappies turned on well. Now at 48 degrees, crappies are going nuts. I deducted that low 50's at B-ville would start the engine there for cold water species, too, like smallies and walleyes. That's why I ask often about water temps at B-ville. Maybe it doesn't work that way at B-ville and my theory is all wet?


----------



## CincyFisher (Nov 12, 2010)

Your theory is sound according to my past experience on Bville. The bass and crappie bite is really strong in the 50 to 60 degree range. Maybe in the high 40s too - I don't recall honestly. I did really well last year in mid November I just don't recall temps. Bville has been a ghost town until a week or so ago and I attribute that to 1) turnover and 2) lousy fishing skills. Maybe not in that order though - LOL. Tight lines.


----------



## hoosiertransplant (Apr 20, 2009)

Went all day on Tuesday and covered a lot of water. Temperature at 55 throughout. Strong south wind. There were a bunch of bass fisherman out covering every point. 

We could not find the big bite.

We got lucky and found some bait pinned by a few small bass on a windy shore and pulled a few. A big catfish absolutely slammed my lure and I about had a heart attack. 

Caught a couple dinks and a walleye on a tube jig. 

I think it will pick up substantially a few days after they're finished pulling water. I don't know when they will be done but it looks like they are within 3-4' of normal winter pool.


----------



## CincyFisher (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks for the report Hoosier. I'm thinking about heading out tomorrow since I'm off work. Going to be cold but hopefully I can locate some hungry bass or maybe some fat crappie.


----------



## eyecrazy (Aug 25, 2005)

They are catching a few eyes at the Ville now. Most are being caught with jigging spoons in deeper water. 30'+. Around causeways & a few other areas.


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

eyecrazy said:


> They are catching a few eyes at the Ville now. Most are being caught with jigging spoons in deeper water. 30'+. Around causeways & a few other areas.


eyecrazy...........keep us updated. I wanna get into some of those fall Brookville eyes. Been waiting on lower water temps.


----------



## CincyFisher (Nov 12, 2010)

Caught 6 largemouth, 1 smallie and 2 white bass. Not much size but fun. Biggest was 15" largemouth. Temps from 52 to 54 and a brisk north wind. Fished windy rocky banks with cranks and tubes.


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

CincyFisher..................water temps are getting down to my range. That's great! Keep catching those fish keep the reports coming. I need to find time to hit B-ville. Is Hanna ramp still usable or should I move south to launch?


----------



## CincyFisher (Nov 12, 2010)

Zara - I'd guess Hanna is not usable. Go to Fairfield or Bonwell. Those two generally are always usable but even Bonwell the docks are partially grounded. Let me know how you do when you get out.


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

CincyFisher......thanks for ramp info. Itching to get out but have a minor hiccup. We tow my boat with my son's 3-year old SUV. Vehicle started stumbling/pausing momentarily of late when accelerating at very low speeds. Dealership diagnosed transmission was failing and required replacement. We're waiting on new tranny to arrive. SUV fix is covered under warranty but no warranty for lost fishing time. We might be ready to go latter half of this week, but weather/temps forecast looks cold.


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

Shooting for B-ville Weds afternoon. Any walleye or smallie catching going on?


----------



## CincyFisher (Nov 12, 2010)

Didn't catch any eyes myself but then I wasn't targetting them. One guy I talked with caught a couple 2 pounders. As far as smallies go - only caught one which is a bit unusual. I was kind of targetting them with tubes on rock... Must be a bit deeper.


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

CF.....thanks. We're going but may only get in a couple hours before dark. Hope I have a reason to post tomorrow. Not sure if the game plan is smallies or walleyes. I'll find out in a few hours.


----------



## CincyFisher (Nov 12, 2010)

Zara, let me know how you do esp. If you target smallies. I took Friday off and plan to hit bville around 10am. I wonder what the recent rains has done to the lake?


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

CincyFisher........we made it to BV but only fished for about 3 hours. North wind was nasty. We targeted walleyes first 1.5 hours and only reinforced we are novices at the walleye game with no eyes and just a dink white bass. It didn't help that my fishfinder wasn't viewable without sun shining on it. 

Switched up to smallies last hour and a half with at least marginal success. My 2 smallies weren't bragging material as biggest was between 13-14". Also landed another white bass, probably the best fish of the day. Those 3 fish came at causeway, area mostly protected from north wind, and finessing in 15-25' of water.

We put in at Fairfield and were the only rig in the parking lot. Saw only 3 other fishing boats on lake though we didn't roam any further south than Templeton. Lake was stained from rain and 55.1 degrees at every location. Amazing how the drawdown changes shoreline.....when we were last at BV drawdown had only just started.


----------



## CincyFisher (Nov 12, 2010)

Zara - thanks for the report. I'll be fishing tomorrow for a few hours so hopefully the conditions will be better. I'll be trying for the shallow bite for starters and moving deeper if that doesn't work.


----------

